

SF mayor kicking out homeless people for Super Bowl "Fun Zone” - bro-stick
https://www.vice.com/read/the-mayor-of-san-francisco-says-the-citys-homeless-have-to-leave-the-streets-for-superbowl-50-vgtrn-719

======
meatysnapper
I think we should pass a law that homeless people are not people. Sadly, I
think many people would approve of such a law.

If you are not a land/property-owner, you have no rights!

------
bro-stick
Because it's more important that hedge fund managers and their friends not
have an opportunity to get away with beating a homeless guy to death, since no
one will care enough to press charges. Weakness invites aggression, so it's
their own fault for being old, malnourished, etc.

Can't see anything overly brutal, vindictive or costly about that "plan" to
condone and promote systematic economic discrimination.

